# Banshee finally finished



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally finished this prop I started about two and a half years ago!!! Her name is Abigeal (Abigail) O'Dubhgain (O'Dugan), and she roams the cemetary grounds in search of her lost love. (old story, I know!!) The legend goes she was to marry her love, but he stole off with the Magistrates daughter. Distraught over her loss she swears to roam the country side to find him, and vent her wrath upon him. Not able to handle the grief she takes her own life and is seen wandering the grounds of the cemetary venting her anger upon any unsuspecting souls...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice look, I like her. She should creep out the kiddies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks really pi$$ed


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great looking head. I would age the dress


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

looks great. I like the coloration.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, looks like she had a rough night!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

What a scary face!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: She is SCARY! I wouldn't want to run into her walking through the graveyard. Are you going to light her so she shows up in the dark? She will scare a few people that is for sure because she is creeping me out now. (And I mean that in the best possible way!)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The hair totally does it for me, between the hair and that creepy face, holy moly - that will be scary at night!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Great looking head. I would age the dress


Thanks BoneDancer, yeah I really tried to age the dress, but it's made from polyester I think, and nothing would stain it except straight paint, and I was afraid to ruin it.


Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: She is SCARY! I wouldn't want to run into her walking through the graveyard. Are you going to light her so she shows up in the dark? She will scare a few people that is for sure because she is creeping me out now. (And I mean that in the best possible way!)


Thanks Pumpkin5, I'll have to use a blue light on her, because her dress won't absorb the detergent, and she doesn't glow. 
Thanks for all the compliments y'all, I really don't know why it took me so long to finish her, but she sat in the back of the garage for ever.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> I really don't know why it took me so long to finish her, but she sat in the back of the garage for ever.


That would by why she looks so pissed, You kept her waiting! The ladies don't like that crap. 

Nice job.


----------

